# Yvonne (emysemys) Get Well Soon!



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2013)

*Yvonne please get well quickly, the hospital is no place for you. Plus I am missing you very very much.*








For those of you who do not know it, Yvonne has been in the hospital the last several days.  With luck she will be home in the next few days. I hope you will all join with me in letting her know just how much we miss her and to wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## tortadise (Jan 12, 2013)

Yvonne i hope you get well soon and have an expedited recovery. Hope to see you back on here soon.


----------



## sibi (Jan 12, 2013)

Yvonne, I'm so sorry to hear you are ill. Hope you recover soon; we all miss your words of wisdom.


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 12, 2013)

I miss you and am praying you get well soon


----------



## mytortET (Jan 12, 2013)

*Wishing you a speedy  recovery Yvonne! *


----------



## ascott (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh Yvonne please get well sooooooon 

(since you are feeling under the weather, please remember to bump your enclosure temps to no lower than 80 degrees at all times --day and night and soak in a warm water soak for at least 30 minutes to stay hydrated)


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Yvonne, no matter how cute that male nurse is, be sure to keep the back of your gown closed.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 12, 2013)

Get better Yvonne!! It's not the same without you here!!


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2013)

So sorry you aren't well Get better really, really soon. Your TFO family has been missing you


----------



## techiegrl (Jan 12, 2013)

Get better Yvonne, these posts just are not the same without your 2 Cents  get better FAST


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope you get to feeling better soon..


----------



## lynnedit (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh, feel better!
I was just thinking earlier today that I had not seen a post from you. Hope you are back in the saddle soon!


----------



## Tom (Jan 12, 2013)

My goodness. Can't somebody get her a laptop? Anyone near Fresno?


----------



## bigred (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope you get home and get better soon


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry your not feeling well Yvonne!! You are definitely missed around here!! Hugs!!!


----------



## cherylim (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon!


----------



## arotester (Jan 13, 2013)

get well soon


----------



## pam (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon we all miss you very much


----------



## batchick (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon. Your ever helpful posts are missed.


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon Yvonne


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Jan 13, 2013)

Our prayers are with you Yvonne .
You hurry back now you hear
Wishing you all the best & speedy recovery.
MikeD.


----------



## jax7271 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wishing you all the best and hope you get well soon...the hospital is no place to have fun


----------



## yagyujubei (Jan 13, 2013)

Yvonne, get out of the hospital, they're full of sick people.


----------



## Robert (Jan 13, 2013)

Yvonne:

It's been quite a long time since I've been on the forum. I heard that you were in the hospital, not feeling well. I just wanted to stop in and wish you well. I am hopeful that you will be good as new soon. 

Good luck. 

Rob


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Jan 13, 2013)

GET WELL SOON!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 13, 2013)

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 13, 2013)

(Yvonne says in a PM to me this morning that the hospital's computer keyboard is not set up like her's so is hard to use.)


----------



## CLMoss (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon Yvonne! We miss you so much! 

~Claudia


----------



## Tortoise (Jan 13, 2013)

GET WELL SOON Yvonne!!!!
WE miss you!!!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 13, 2013)

I miss reading your posts Yvonne!!
I hope ypu are feeling better soon! Everyone misses you!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 13, 2013)

Get well soon! It's not the same without you! And someone does need to get this lady a laptop or tablet or SOMETHING!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 13, 2013)

*BWAH HA HA!!*​


​
The many faces of Yvonne...*SHE'S BA-A-ACK!!!*




Thank you all for the well wishes. I had an episode of a lower G.I. problem, and the way they stop the episode is to bombard you with I.V. antibiotics. And whew boy...let me tell you. I was sicker'n a dog, but not from the diverticulitis, from the antibiotics. One of them they give you over...and over...and over again is the same one we use on our tortoises for the amoeba-type parasites, Flagyl. That stuff is BAD!!!!!!! I couldn't eat for 4 days. I'd take one bite of food and my stomach would turn. I was in a constant state, day and night, of extreme nausea. 

But...all better now!


One thing I forgot to mention...The hospital I was in, Clovis Community Hosp. is a state of the art hospital. Every room is a private room with a big flat screen TV and internet access. The only problem being, I was too sick to try to figure out the stupid keyboard. It was similar to a lap top keyboard and not set up exactly like mine here at home. At first I couldn't figure out how to select something. I could move the cursor, but once I got there I didn't know how to click on it. I figured it out eventually and was able to send Jacqui a PM, but just didn't feel good enough to do any more. All I did was sleep to make the time go faster.


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear, my husband had similar problems, but had to have a colon resection. Yes that flagyl is yucky..glad you are back to feeling somewhat better..and being back in the comfort of your own home...


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 13, 2013)

'Bout time you get your behind back in here Lady!


----------



## bigred (Jan 13, 2013)

emysemys said:


> *BWAH HA HA!!*​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...





My wife has diverticulitis and it has hospitalized her a few times. Hope you get past it and it doesnt happen again


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 13, 2013)

So happy you are better Yvonne! The forum wouldn't ever be/isn't the same without you! 
Now, take good care of yourself!


----------



## terryo (Jan 13, 2013)

Happy to see you back Yvonne.  We were worried for a few days not knowing where you were. Glad you're better now....try not to scare us like that again please.


----------



## oscar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yvonne hope you have a speedy recovery.
steve


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## kathyth (Jan 13, 2013)

Yvonne,
Wishing you a speedy recovery.
Glad that you have just returned!

My thoughts are with you!

Kathy


----------



## Redstrike (Jan 13, 2013)

Glad to hear you're okay and happy you're back!


----------



## WillTort2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome back; stay well!


----------



## Momof4 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome back!!! Glad your doing better!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Jan 13, 2013)

It is good to see your fingers via keyboard back here. So you all know, Yvonne is tough, I don't mean like leather, I mean very non-complaining and work hard tough, so if she was in so bad a way for those few days with all the all of a hospital visit, know now that many of us would have been hit much harder, and maybe even still be 'out of it'. Will


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome back! We missed you :-(


----------



## turtlelubber (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 13, 2013)

I missed this post, Yvonne, wishing you a super speed recovery


----------



## pam (Jan 14, 2013)

So glad you are back  wishing you a very speedy recovery


----------



## Spn785 (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome Back!!! I just saw this post this morning, I hope you are feeling better and that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome back. I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jan 14, 2013)

ascott said:


> Oh Yvonne please get well sooooooon
> 
> (since you are feeling under the weather, please remember to bump your enclosure temps to no lower than 80 degrees at all times --day and night and soak in a warm water soak for at least 30 minutes to stay hydrated)



Too funny! 

Praying for a quick recovery for you, Yvonne! We miss your words of wisdom!


----------



## mytortET (Jan 15, 2013)

*Thanks to ALL of you for your hardwork!  I'm still new to the Forum and finding my way around....  I love reading and researching through all the threads and find myself sitting at the computer for HOURS!  When I'm more comfortable, I'll post pictures~ that's if I can figure it out.  (I read a post on that! )

Welcome back Yvonne! Hope you're feeling better.... *


----------



## KingInCulver (Jan 15, 2013)

i missed this post too, but welcome welcome welcome back, yvonne!!!! and hope you are back to 100% in no time!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jan 19, 2013)

No idea you were under the weather, Yvonne...get better soon!


----------

